# just a peek into my collection



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

UPDATED JULY 11, 2010: BLUSHES, MSF, SHADOWS & random crap.

i need more face brushes..and to seriously clean my 190, gross.






my brushes aren't that dirty!  the lighting made them look extra dusty for some reason -_-





highlights!





browns





purples & blacks





limited edition





my everyday/travel 15 pan - shadows i reach for the most!





random pressed pigments





random quads and palettes









mes





pinky msfs





bronze msfs





mineralize blushes





bronze blushes





peach blushes + sculpt/shape powders





msfn, creme bronzer, beauty & highlight powders





lipsticks & glosses





concealers, finishing powder, fast response eye cream, mixing mediums, etc





grease paintsticks, liners, mascara, brow stuff, primers






The lone NARS es





My beloved Sleek Palettes!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great e/s collection! If you need to make more room without spending money try taking out the divider, you can fit 21 shadows in a palette if you do that!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 28, 2009)

dayum beautiful shadow great collection


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 28, 2009)

Great eyeshadow collection


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 28, 2009)

great collection whats the names of the first palette colors


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

first row (l-r): phloof!, naked lunch, amber lights, mulch, soot
second row (l-r): shroom, honesty, sable, charcoal brown, carbon
third row (l-r): wishful, honey lust, romp, (empty spot), black tied


----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2009)

Love the palettes! Especialy the first one.


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

love your neutrals!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Love your eyeshadow collection! I was thinking about organizing my eyeshadows but there are times that I just want to leave them as they are.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 29, 2009)

cute collection


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 7, 2010)

updated 1/7/10!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 7, 2010)

Great collection!  Loving the neutrals!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Jan 7, 2010)

*droooools* I love the first palette especially.


----------



## t0nz (Jan 7, 2010)

wow. dude, you have more mac stuff than I do.. hands down. I bow down to you now! TT_TT


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cute collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice collection! You have really nice eyeshadows!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 16, 2010)

nice collection love the shadow organisation!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 25, 2010)

added a couple more photos.  slowly but surely reorganizing and such.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm jealous of your neutral collex. I've got tones of bright but since mid 09 I'm trying to build my neutral stash too


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 26, 2010)

i think i have too many neutrals!  sometimes i feel like they're all starting to look the same.  half of my neutrals are just pressed pigments!  i'm still afraid of color to be honest...green and purple are my safe bets.  i LOVE purples!  hence the palette =P  i wish i could pull off blues without looking like i got socked in the face.  i've been dying to try out strike a pose but i'm afraid of it big time.


----------



## t0nz (Jan 26, 2010)

is that allllllllllllllllllllllllll your makeup, woman!?!? i have a feeling you have more!


----------



## taina007 (Jan 27, 2010)

great stash! i love your makeup is well loved!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 28, 2010)

love your collection! the mineralize e/s were beautiful to look at!


----------



## vivbabe10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh I am definitely in awe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Is there anyway you can label your Mac Eyeshadow Palettes? There are tons of colors in there I want to get for my own collection haha


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

/drools!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG - wow, great eye shadows.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 16, 2010)

updated photos of my palettes & pigments!  msf, lippie update coming soon!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

sweet collection!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 19, 2010)

updated again with new photos of my blushes and powders, as well as brushes.  :] still need to add msfs and lippies for you guys!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Loving your collection, very nice


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 11, 2010)

i want your sleek palettes!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 12, 2010)

updated againnnn.  will update brush collection very soon!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like those Sleek Palattes. I've never seen those before. Where can one purchase?


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

awesome! tons of e/s!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome collection, love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 7, 2010)

I am loving the eyeshadows too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 8, 2010)

I love Strike A Pose.

I like to wear it on the lid w/Copperplate in the crease and Nylon as a highlight.

Perhaps u should try it with a brown in the crease and a light shade as a highlight.

Nat


----------

